# Preise von Grafikprogrammen



## Juliet (13. April 2004)

Hallo, 
hab mich jetzt nach längerer Rumschnüffelei hier registriert.

Gleich meine erste Frage: Evtl. ist diese Frage sehr doof und alle wissen es nur ich nicht. Dann bitte ich um Verständnis.

Ich habe soeben gesehen, dass das PhotoImpact Programm von Ulead, (von welchem ich die Testversion habe) in USA 89,90 dollar kostet und in Deutschland 849Euro! 

Hab ich mich verlesen? Haben die eine Kommastelle vergessen in Deutschland? Hab ich irgendwas noch nicht mitgekriegt

Wie gesagt, ich bin Neuling mit diesen Sachen (habe jedoch vor einigen Jahren intensiv professionell mit Stickmuster-design Programmen gearbeitet)

Freue mich auch Eure (hoffentlich) Erklärungen, 
Angela


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. April 2004)

Juliet:

Es muss sich eindeutig um einen Tippfehler / Zahlendreher handeln!

Ulead PhotoImpact kostet in der aktuellen Version ( XL) 99,95 Euro.

Ich würde Dir aus Erfahrungsgründen jedoch ehr zu Photoshop raten, dort tut es für den Anfang eine ältere Ausgabe:

6.0 bekommst du schon für unter 100 Euro auf Ebay


----------



## Juliet (13. April 2004)

Vielen Dank!
OK, Na dann ists klar.

Ich habe seit ewig die Version 5.5 von PhotoShop auf meinem Computer und habs nicht mal gewusst. Jetzt habe ich diese Sachen ausgegraben und angefangen was damit  zu machen, aber ich finde Photo Shop sehr kompliziert. 

Das kleinere PhotoImpact ist doch recht schnuckelig und ich finde es übersichtlicher. Ich habe ja aber vielleicht auch nicht so hohe Ansprüche, wie ihr Profis hier. Oder gibts da gravierende Nachteile? 

Ich will halt so in kleinem Rahmen ein bischen Homepage basteln und Photos bearbeiten.

Grüssle


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. April 2004)

Okay, wenn Du nur für dich privat etwas "rumbasteln" willst, sollte PhotoImpact vollkommen O.K. sein und anders überlegen kann man es sich ja immer noch.

Ich habe damals auch nur PhotoImpact genutzt, bis zur Version 5.0, dann habe ich irgendwann den Schwenk zu Photoshop gemacht.

Gravierende Nachteile hast Du nicht wirklich, zumindest nicht, wenn Du nur Privat damit was "zaubern" willst, das einzige Manko, das es weitaus weniger Tutorials zu PI als zu PS gibt - leider.


----------



## Fabian (22. April 2004)

Als ich damals mein erstes Bild bearbeitete, war das mit einer Photo Impact CD vom CHIP  Fand das Programm super.. Irgendwann hab ich dann nen Praktikum bei ner Mediengestalter Agentur gemacht, und dort Photoshop kennen gelernt. Der Umstiegt ist 'schwer' aber meiner Meinung nach auch nur dann Sinnvoll, wenn es unbedingt noetig ist - wenn es also in den professionellen Bereich geht.


----------

